# Oh to be young again.....SOCOM wants Soldiers!



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/02/ATRecce070214/

How much fun does that sound like!

I especially like this part:



> Once selected for the company, members attend a rigorous 29-week operator training course that includes free-fall training, computers, advanced communications, digital photography, photo editing, reconnaissance reporting formats, fieldcraft and stalks, infiltration and exfiltration methods, close-air support, advanced driving techniques, demolitions, tactical man-tracking and advanced medical techniques.


----------



## Mav (Feb 14, 2007)

A lot of our LRS guys tried out for them, a few years back.. and only one of them actually made it.. it was pretty tough..


----------



## Max Power (Feb 14, 2007)

I remember cleaning out their building while I was in RIP.  I'm sure that their building is a lot bigger now, and that RIPies are no longer allowed in there.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 14, 2007)

> How much fun does that sound like!


I keep squinting and tensing all my muscles to get myself to be a couple of decades younger, and with a good L4-L5, but it doesn't work. Damn.


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> I keep squinting and tensing all my muscles to get myself to be a couple of decades younger, and with a good L4-L5, but it doesn't work. Damn.



You have to do it after a few Basil Haydens, that'll work, but only until the morning then you age about 30 yrs :bleh:  :doh:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 14, 2007)

It sounds like they're looking for NCOs with some experience and high standards. The Army needs to do something to offset all the waivers that are being granted for new recruits. They are letting people in right now that would have never gotten in even 5 years ago.

Sounds like an interesting assignment.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 14, 2007)

> You have to do it after a few Basil Haydens, that'll work, but only until the morning then you age about 30 yrs


Think we can try it next week at the link up, Pardus?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 14, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> It sounds like they're looking for NCOs with some experience and high standards. .


 

That is how RRD was, I believe you had to be at least an E6....possibly an E-5


----------



## EATIII (Feb 14, 2007)

Max Power said:


> I remember cleaning out their building while I was in RIP.  I'm sure that their building is a lot bigger now, and that RIPies are no longer allowed in there.


Max when did you go to RIP,not calling you out just never Knew?



Boondocksaint375 said:


> That is how RRD was, I believe you had to be at least an E6....possibly an E-5



Back in the Stone Age you could go as a Tabed SPC,but you still Had to Try out.I Heard It was Bitch but it was the place to be.

Now,I talked to a Fellow that said you could tryout as NG or Reserve.Not that I'm Ready for that.LOL Baby steps.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 14, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That is how RRD was, I believe you had to be at least an E6....possibly an E-5



I very well may be mistaken, but I think when I was in (early 90's) you had to be a E4-P to think about going to selection.

For those that have never been to Battalion, it's difficult to say the least to get there, and even more difficult to stay there. Most don't make it past the 1st year.

Out of the 25+ Rangers that I got to 1st Batt with, only about 7 of us remained after the first year.

So now out of the pool of people who could maintain long enough in Battalion to get to E4P (or E5 whichever it was), you have to go through another selection for RRD (now RRC). The standards were and I'm sure are extremely high. You're talking about the best of Regiment.

And it sounds like now the best of Regiment is opening it's doors to other very highly qualified NCO's....I can only imagine what selection for RRC must be like, certainly not for the faint of heart or mind.

But to those willing and able goes the rewards, I can only imagine the shit they are learning and doing these days. That operator's course sounds shit hot. 

As far as Eyes question about SF....it's an interesting one. At first thought I would imagine that there are not many SF'rs out there trying for this, unless they were former Batt guys with a desire to come back. SF and Ranger are two very different cultures....

Maybe some of the younger Rangers on the board can speak more to this, but I would doubt (based only on opinion) that there are many SF'rs going for RRC. Remember also, that SF has their own Recce elements.

Anyway, I've rambled for too long.....this is definitely a dream job...at least to me.

I can only imagine that if LRS were to get rolled into SOCOM, that they would aslo have to go through some type of similiar selection criteria.

I'd have to also believe that if NG or Reserves could tryout, that it would be contigent on going active with RRC for a certain number of years.....could be wrong though....


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 14, 2007)

It said in the article that a candidate had to be airborne and ranger qualified. 

Is preference given to those already serving in the Regiment, or is everybody who meets the qualifications given a fair shake in terms of the opportunity to try out?


----------



## EATIII (Feb 14, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> I very well may be mistaken, but I think when I was in (early 90's) you had to be a E4-P to think about going to selection.
> 
> For those that have never been to Battalion, it's difficult to say the least to get there, and even more difficult to stay there. Most don't make it past the 1st year.
> 
> ...



Agreed,I wont hold my Breath looking for SF guys to try out(way Different).But
In 86 you could go as a Tabed SPC no (P) needed,I had the Chance but after Being TDY for 6
Months +,and not seeing my little Girl for Months after she was Born(Missed the Birth too)the Ex wasn't going for it.

I knew but Didn't want to admit She (the EX) should of been DX'd then and There.I would bet their Tryouts are on the lines of SFORD.

Mike,Standard's for at least the 151 are the same,no BS.infact I think its Harder Because it's not a every Day type of thing! we do Have a Tryout,and a Probe Period.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 14, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> It said in the article that a candidate had to be airborne and ranger qualified.
> 
> Is preference given to those already serving in the Regiment, or is everybody who meets the qualifications given a fair shake in terms of the opportunity to try out?



In the Old Days,you had to Be in the Regiment First!


----------



## Max Power (Feb 14, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Max when did you go to RIP,not calling you out just never Knew?



I originally enlisted with an Option 40 contract.  Got a bad case of bronchitis a few days before the PT test while in Pending, and after 5 weeks in Pending I didn't want to wait another 5 so I said I'd give it a shot.  Coughing up fist sized globs of green goo out of your lungs is not conducive to a good 2 mile run ;)  And the rest, as they say, is history (wouldn't trade my time with the 82nd for anything, but if I had made it, I'm sure I'd say the same about Regiment).



MADMIKE175 said:


> So now out of the pool of people who could maintain long enough in Battalion to get to E4P (or E5 whichever it was), you have to go through another selection for RRD (now RRC). The standards were and I'm sure are extremely high. You're talking about the best of Regiment.



From talking to the guys in RRD when I was on detail (they were all EXTREMELY approachable and very helpful, more on that in a second), their selection is _almost_ the same as another big name unit.

The time spent on detail with RRD was seriously some of the best stuff I had done up to that point.  They took the time to sit down with us and actually do what amounted to mentoring, which for someone that had been in the Army all of less than 6 months, was awesome.

One of the guys even told us (as we were cleaning out weapons cases) that he had failed RIP the first time, and now look where he was.  Said not to accept failure, but also realize that it never hurts to try.  It is a lesson that stuck with me and helped me get the "balls" to put in an application.  Following that same advice, I injured my knee pretty bad, but it also opened other doors.

Did any of that make sense?  LOL


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Feb 14, 2007)

Made perfect sense to me, Max.


----------



## Max Power (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the key to getting an idea of how big it has grown -



> Limited officer vacancies include one infantry major position, two infantry captain positions and one position for a chief warrant officer 2 holding MOS 350F (all-source intelligence technician).



I'm really curious now as to how big it is.  Back in 2003 it was a small building that they shared with the Regimental commo guys.  Headed by a CPT and with one LT as an XO, and then the teams.

Now its got at least one Major, two Captains, and at least one MI CWO.

Wow...


----------



## EATIII (Feb 14, 2007)

GTG,Thats what I figured along those lines.Your still ok in my Book.not that was an Issue anyway.


----------



## EATIII (Feb 14, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> O-4 Major slot vacant..? Needing Qualed senior NCOs..? It honestly sounds like the growth that the LRSU's under the new BfSBs are going through with regards to slots and so forth... Maybe they're "Leading The Way" and the LRSUs are right behind them, I dunno, maybe the MTOW will be the same....



FUCK,I cant Handel this more than once a Month.:doh:


----------



## Titus Pullo (Feb 15, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> I keep squinting and tensing all my muscles to get myself to be a couple of decades younger, and with a good L4-L5, but it doesn't work. Damn.



I would love a good L4/L5/S1 myself!


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn... don't they need a good trauma surgeon?  Please?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 18, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> Damn... don't they need a good trauma surgeon? Please?


 

you would give up Hawaii for Ft Benning? ;)


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> you would give up Hawaii for Ft Benning? ;)


 
Hot, Sandy, and Pine trees whats the diff..LOL


----------



## 104TN (Feb 18, 2007)

Being called a Haole every time you leave post?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 18, 2007)

Brewmonkey said:


> I would love a good L4/L5/S1 myself!



I think that's a common request.  Had surgery a couple years ago, but it was too late.  Perm. nerve damage done.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 18, 2007)

> Had surgery a couple years ago, but it was too late. Perm. nerve damage done.


That is why I have done everything possible to avoid spinal fusion. In my case, where the actual vertibrae are messed up, as opposed to the discs, I can get away without surgery...But let me tell you as a highly active person it has severely limited my activities, and that has really sucked big time...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Feb 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> In the Old Days,you had to Be in the Regiment First!



That makes sense. Better to have somebody that knows the ins and outs.

I've heard some great stories about the lifestyle in the battalions, one in particular about a mission that would have left one wondering, like the commercial, was it real or was it memorex? :uhh: :huh?:  

Reminds me of a saying, "the deeper you go, the less you know..."


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2007)

This whole unit seems similar to the Brit Pathfinders same kind of role (same kind of recruiting as well, i.e. soldiers from all branches can attempt selection) who's selection course is very similar to the SAS one.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 19, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> you would give up Hawaii for Ft Benning? ;)



After my fiancee graduates and leaves the island?  In a heartbeat.

I love the islands, but not so much the people here.  It's really ludicrous the idiocy that reigns here sometimes.

And a chance to support a HSLD outfit?  Priceless!


----------



## pardus (Feb 19, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> After my fiancee graduates and leaves the island?



He's fucked...:doh:


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 18, 2007)

You don't know the half of it dude... leaving tomorrow for Paris for the wedding...


----------



## Typhoon (May 18, 2007)

> I love the islands, but not so much the people here. It's really ludicrous the idiocy that reigns here sometimes.


I have a friend who coached at the U of H. He left because just that...



> You don't know the half of it dude... leaving tomorrow for Paris for the wedding...


Wow Doc...(hope all's well)


----------



## MADMIKE175 (May 18, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> You don't know the half of it dude... leaving tomorrow for Paris for the wedding...



Which means it's not too late for you!

The rest of us are screwed! 



*Save yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Typhoon (May 18, 2007)

> Save yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hahahahahahahaha!!! 

I just have to say this: Every time I see Boon's Ranger video on YouTube I get the chills and my heart rate goes way up. I mean I get seriously fired up. Then last night I was watching the video made by the french brothers who were filming the probie on Ladder 1 and ended up filming the entire WTC events right on site....and  I am getting very emotional as I write this because of hearing the bullshit spouted by Rosie O'Donnell yesterday...I swear to God if there was any way I could sign an 11B contract and attempt to make it through RIP I would do it right now...


----------



## Gypsy (May 18, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> You don't know the half of it dude... leaving tomorrow for Paris for the wedding...



What??  Damn!  

Best of everything DD.


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> You don't know the half of it dude... leaving tomorrow for Paris for the wedding...



Nice, all the best to you mate!

Oh, do you know why women smile as they are walking down the aisle? 
Because they know they never have to give a blowjob again! 

Enjoy


----------



## x SF med (May 18, 2007)

Congrats Doc - today is the last day of the rest of your life, well, not really, but to keep with the mysoginistic bastards here it seemed like the most appropriate response.  Ahhh, Paris in the Spring, to be young again!


----------



## Looon (May 18, 2007)

My condolences.:uhh:


----------



## x SF med (May 18, 2007)

See what I mean?  And I'm divorced...  because she was screwing around, then married her boss, a NYC Lawyer...  no offense Zap, but NYC Lawyers are the worst scum.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (May 19, 2007)

x SF med said:


> See what I mean?  And I'm divorced...  because she was screwing around, then married her boss, a NYC Lawyer...  no offense Zap, but NYC Lawyers are the worst scum.




Go easy bro, I'm right there with ya. Fuck'em all.


















































and fuck Paris in the Spring, Fall, Summer, and winter. LMAO


----------



## x SF med (May 19, 2007)

MADMIKE175 said:


> Go easy bro, I'm right there with ya. Fuck'em all.
> 
> and fuck Paris in the Spring, Fall, Summer, and winter. LMAO



Paris is ok, the Parisians suck for the most part though.

I have nothing against women in general, just one specific woman, and karma will take care of her, you get what you put in, cosmically speaking.

Now, Lawyers on the other hand, there are a very few I consider friends, Zapp falls in this category as does another in LA, most could be hit by busses and I really wouldn't mind, except that people would be late for work.:uhh:


----------



## pardus (May 19, 2007)

x SF med said:


> except that people would be late for work.:uhh:



See, they are still fucking people around, even in death :doh:


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> After my fiancee graduates and leaves the island?  In a heartbeat.
> 
> I love the islands, but not so much the people here.  It's really ludicrous the idiocy that reigns here sometimes.
> 
> And a chance to support a HSLD outfit?  Priceless!



How about Bragg instead of Benning?  I could send you an application...


----------



## Max Power (May 19, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> How about Bragg instead of Benning?  I could send you an application...


Don't do it Doc, its a trap!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2007)

Max Power said:


> Don't do it Doc, its a trap!!!



I'm going to be calling you in four years or so too. :huh?:


----------



## DoctorDoom (Jun 27, 2007)

Paris was amazing, and people were very nice as always, even more so when they found out I was in the Army.  Maybe Sarkozy's win had something to do with it...

Bragg would be great too, but I got a few more years here Marauder.

Sorry fellas (I'm looking at you Mike, you meatgazer), I am off the market... Will post some pics later.


----------



## EATIII (Jun 28, 2007)

FYI, only 20 studs showed up for the tryout, they tentatively took 10.


----------

